# Prescription refunds



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

This might only apply to a small number of people but if it helps it will be worth the post. 

We went to Portugal in December/January/February took with us a Prescription from my French Doctor which he dated 31st December 2010 so that I could get the drugs that I have normally. We had the Prescription filled in Portugal at a cost of 86 euros. When we came back to France I went to CPAM (local Social Security Office) filled in the form to be re-imboursed. Got a letter back from them with the receipts and was told to get the refund from the UK. I have today spoken to Newcastle and have been told that because the Prescription was not from a Portugese Doctor then I cannot claim. 

So the correct way to do this for Ex-Pats in France is to do the following: 

1. Save up your Drugs during the year to make sure you have enough. (this is very difficult as the Doctors will only give you a maximum 2 month Presccription and the Pharmacy are reluctant to fill the Prescription before it is due. 

2. When you need a Prescription filling in another EU country go to the local Doctor to get a Prescription and then take that to the Pharmacy. 

3. Only then will you be able to get your refund from Newcastle. 

I believe that this action only came into effect in May 2010. We also have a "Top-Up" Insurance for the French Health system and they don't want to know either.


----------

